# Help removing spots...



## ThePhotoKid (Nov 24, 2003)

OK aside from the fact that I haven't signed up for the image linking to posts thing yet and there is alot of noise in this photograph, AND its not very entetaining  I would like some help using photoshop if any kind person would be willing to lend a hand. In this picture 3 blue spots appeared, I dunno why, and I would like to know how to remove them with photoshop, if anyone knows. I fooled around with it for about a half hour, and I am very new to photoshop. So, any suggestions? Thanks in adavnce 

http://www.angelfire.com/film/mostlypictures/images/pool_table.jpg


----------



## ramjamband (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi there Photo Kid.  I had the job recentley of touching up very old black and white photos of my wifes family.  I used Photoshop to do this by zooming in almost to individual pixel magnification and using the cloning tool I sampled adjacent areas and pasted them onto the spot requiring the touch up.  I kept zooming back out to check my work, it took a long time but on an important photo the results are usually worth the effort.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ThePhotoKid (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks, I didn't think of zooming in very close, good idea.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 1, 2004)

excellent suggestion ram jam..
usually the cloning tool will work wonders for this and thats all you need.
Here some other spot removal tips.

1. Use the blur tool to blur them

2. filters->noise->despeckle or
    filters->noise->dust and scratches
    Use those if you just need to do a quick and dirty job with spot removal

3. don't use unsharpmask/sharpen tool until you remove all yer spots, it'll make em look worse 

4. heres a more slightly more complex way and can be for more that spot removal:
   a. duplicate the layer
   b. blur the dupicated layer (play with the gaussian blur filter.
   c. play with the opacity of the duplicate layer
   d. use the erase tool (suggest airbrush at low pressure) on the
      duplicated layer to emphasize the areas of the photo you want to keep
      sharp


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Try neat image for noise removal.  It works great.

http://www.neatimage.com/


----------

